# Ric Bucher: Kobe will not wear Laker uniform again



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

On a late night ESPN radio broadcast (1 am Friday morning), Ric Bucher made the categorical statement that Kobe would not wear a Laker's uniform again. He said that there had been some opening until now for a reconciliation, but that now there is no chance. Further he said that the Lakers will not trade him to a western conference team, so he is going to the East. 

I took a quick look on ESPN.com, but so far no written statement there.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

You should also listen to today's BS Report podcast by Bill Simmons...Bucher was on that earlier Thursday morning and said similar things regarding the Kobe Saga...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/player?context=podcast&id=2912030


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

So where will he end up? Chicago? Phoenix? Who knows just not Portland.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree that the Bill Simmons and Ric Bucher podcast - BS Report was really interesting. Highly recommended. The radio statement that I heard was different, stronger and seemed to leave no doubts about what will happen. No mention of any specific eastern team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I heard it too, and don't really have anything to add except that I wish Jason Smith was on instead of Amy Lawrance.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

HAAK72 said:


> You should also listen to today's BS Report podcast by Bill Simmons...Bucher was on that earlier Thursday morning and said similar things regarding the Kobe Saga...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/player?context=podcast&id=2912030


What, you couldn't figure out how to work in another scathing Zach Randolph comment here? Your game is slipping!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I heard it too, and don't really have anything to add except that I wish Jason Smith was on instead of Amy Lawrance.


I dont like Amy Lawrance either. I'm always upset when she fills in on ESPN RADIO. She used to fill in for The Sports Bash all the time.


I think Kobe will go to either Boston or Chicago... maybe NY or NJ.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I think Bucher is talking out of his ***. There is no way the Lakers will trade Kobe.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Does it matter what Kobe wants? He's under contract. He has to play for the Lakers. So if I'm the Lakers I just say we're not trading him and that's that.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

How awesome would it be if they just put him on IR for the next 2 years! I would laugh my *** off. He is a great player, but come on you cant just demand a trade if you are under contract. I wish the 76ers did the same thing with AI, it would let players know they need to honor their contracts.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

HAAK72 said:


> You should also listen to today's BS Report podcast by Bill Simmons...Bucher was on that earlier Thursday morning and said similar things regarding the Kobe Saga...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espnradio/player?context=podcast&id=2912030


really interesting podcast--not just on Bryant but on the NBA and media reporting in general. thanks for posting it.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> How awesome would it be if they just put him on IR for the next 2 years! I would laugh my *** off. He is a great player, but come on you cant just demand a trade if you are under contract. I wish the 76ers did the same thing with AI, it would let players know they need to honor their contracts.


Yeah, just pay them tens of millions of dollars to do absolutely nothing. That'll teach those greedy *******s a lesson.

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> How awesome would it be if they just put him on IR for the next 2 years! I would laugh my *** off. He is a great player, but come on you cant just demand a trade if you are under contract. I wish the 76ers did the same thing with AI, it would let players know they need to honor their contracts.


so how did that work out for the Toronto Raptors and Vince Carter? I seem to remember his trade value plummeting, ticket sales dumping, and the team spiraling deep down into the lottery. 

as incompetent as they appear to be, I don't think Laker management is exactly excited about watching the same thing happen to them. on top of that, the Lakers franchise is one of the most valuable in the NBA. they've got a lot more to lose than the Raptors ever have.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It's just incredible how poorly managed the Laker franchise has been since Jerry West stopped running the show.

Kupchak continuously failed to add a third option (or any significant talent really) to the Kobe/Shaq attack at times starting the likes of Derek Fisher, Devean George and Samake Walker.

Kupchak failed to get decent value for Shaq (could they have picked up Dirk?) taking a contending team completely out of the playoffs.

Kupchak continuously failed to add players to help the Lakers win now to keep their star player.

Biggest vote of confidence they could give to Kobe?

Fire Kupchak and bring in somebody good.

If they had a competent GM instead of Kupchak, they could have 2-3 more titles.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Whoever was on ESPN Radio this morning made a good point (it was the "Herd" with Colin Cowherd, but sounded like Skip Bayless).

Anyways, Kobe has essentially killed any leveraget he Lakers had. Look at what Denver gave up for AI earlier this year: Andre Miller, Joe Smith, and filler. Kobe is undeniably a bigger talent, but what will it take to end up moving him. By demanding a trade, other teams will get Kobe for less, which means Kobe has more/better players to contend for a championship with. 

Also, I believe that Kobe is the only player in the league with a No-Trade clause, and thus not only do the Lakers need to trade him, but Kobe needs to sign off on the situation. I can see him going to somewhere like Phoenix, Golden State, or Chicago. 

I mean, Chicago sends out Ben Gordon, Tyrus Thomas, and the #9 pick could get it done, and that actually doesn't sound too horrible in my opinion. I'd probably make that trade on both sides of the coin. Chicago signs a PF to the MLE or somehow acquires one and you're talking definite contender. 

I don't think Phoenix would tamper with their lineup, too much, but similarly something like Barbosa, K. Thomas and Atlanta's pick next year has potential. 

Golden State has a ton of athletic tools that they could send out. Perhaps Jason Richardson, Harrington and ?. I don't see them necessarily moving Baron, Biedrins, or Monta anytime soon and I doubt LA wants Stephen Jackson with his off-court issues. 


The other option is to have Kobe sit-it out. Overall, I believe that he'll eventually get moved before the trade deadline if he doesn't begin to play before it. 

But yeah, if I'm a fan of LA or Chicago, I like that one trade quite a bit. Henrich/Bryant/Deng/?/Wallace competes and Farmar/Gordon/Walton/Odom/Brown w/ Thomas/Bynum/#9 pick provides a solid core to rebuild on.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Perfection said:


> I mean, Chicago sends out Ben Gordon, Tyrus Thomas, and the #9 pick could get it done, and that actually doesn't sound too horrible in my opinion. I'd probably make that trade on both sides of the coin. Chicago signs a PF to the MLE or somehow acquires one and you're talking definite contender.


so Chicago gives up a former #3 pick (Gordon), a former #2 pick (Thomas) AND the current #9 pick for Kobe? frankly, for the reasons you listed, I think that's actually paying too much. I mean, Bryant is clearly worth that. but is anyone IN THE EASTERN CONFERENCE who KOBE WOULD WANT TO GO TO going to come close to matching that deal? I doubt it. 

frankly, I think Tyrus Thomas + #9 pick alone gets the deal done. that's a hell of a lot more than Philly got for Iverson, and about what LA got for Shaq. 

by the way, is Kobe Bryant crafty at the manipulating his career or what? he forces his way onto the Lakers. he (arguably) forces Shaq out. he forces the Lakers to sign him to a contract with an unheard of no-trade clause. and now he's going to force himself onto an Eastern Conference team where he basically only has to compete with LeBron to appear in the NBA finals. and in the middle of all that he resurrects a career that was supposed to be doomed by a rape trial! 

he's one of those guys who just imposes his will on people, both on and off the court. he's isn't as good as Mike, but he's got every bit of Michael Jordan's dominating nature.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas is a great talent but it will be years before he can take over a game and never will be able to score 81. The Lakers want a young sg in return and Ben Gordon fills that void. So I think that Gordon, Thomas and the 9th is just enough for the Lakers to agree on.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Perfection said:


> Whoever was on ESPN Radio this morning made a good point (it was the "Herd" with Colin Cowherd, but sounded like Skip Bayless).



Well, if was a good point, or an educated one, we know it was not Colin Cowherd making it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Superblaze said:


> Tyrus Thomas is a great talent but it will be years before he can take over a game and never will be able to score 81. The Lakers want a young sg in return and Ben Gordon fills that void. So I think that Gordon, Thomas and the 9th is just enough for the Lakers to agree on.


clearly, Kobe is worth more than all than that. worth has nothing to do with it. 

what happens if Chicago doesn't offer as much? what are the Lakers other options? they have to trade with an East Coast team. they have to trade with a team that makes Bryant happy. not trading him is no option. there aren't going to be many bidders who fit these parameters and have players to offer that are good enough AND won't decimate the team and make it unattractive for Bryant. 

had the Lakers decided to deal him two years ago, they'd could've got full value for him. as it is, they've screwed up so badly that they are now forced to give away one of the best basketball players on the planet for a fraction of his worth.


----------



## kobefan1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Bring Jerry West back so he can make the proper moves and make the Lakers contenders in a tough western confrence


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

if the lakers dont land a Jo or Kg I see kobe forcing his way out of la , I cant see him playing for them after bashing Bynum


----------

